# miss



## mutscat (Nov 22, 2009)

happy new year from mutscat,hi i am moving to egypt end of feb and was hopeful somebody could tell me what i need to do about health care???


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Mutscat.
Welcome to the forum

I am wondering why you are asking about health care in Egypt and yet you say you are Egyptian?
Private health care is available and cheap, or buy into Bupa or another insurance company

madien


----------



## Viajante (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey there, Maiden Scotland,

I've been living in China for a few years now and recently joined my insurance broker (I made the transition from client to employee).
Here in China health care for expats can be extremely expensive if you don't speak any mandarin. Are things similar in Egypt? I'd be quite interested to hear how things work there.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Health care here is cheap even for expats, I would imagine it works the same way all over the world.. you see the doctor and he gives you a bill.
If you are an insurance broker and wanting to advertise your services you must upgrade to premium membership. 

Maiden


----------



## Viajante (Jan 7, 2010)

My company's HQ and I am based in Beijing.

We have a fair knowledge of how health care works here, but a lot of clients and prospects ask how things would work in other countries. I know what my suppliers and bosses tell me (and I trust them). It would still make me feel better if I could get some sort of confirmation from independent, uninterested parties. I'm also a very curious guy.

I say I am a broker because maybe people might become interested, but this isn't the main reason I am here.

Can I simply join the debates, ask questions and offer advice? Am I breaking any rules here? You've gotten me very curious now. Can we chat over IM?

And since I'm at it, is there a big difference of costs between hospitals and clinics where the staff HAS to speak English and those where they only speak Arabic? I am sincerely curious


BTW, BUPA is a very good company. We work with them.

Cheers,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

Of course you are welcome to join in any discussions and give advice but any mention of companies will be mean your post will be deleted.

Maiden


----------

